# Pickled Shrimp



## JFord56 (Feb 5, 2008)

Since bait shrimp season is upon us I thought I'd share this one.

In quart canning jars add TSP pickling spice, one hot pepper(or crushed cayanne),a clove of garlic or two, some pepper corns, tsp of salt, then 1" of red onion rings(cut in half if big), then 1" of boiled shrimp, alternate onions and shrimp until jar is full. Fill with apple cider vinagar. If you can make it two weeks they are better. If you want to do a lot you can warm the vinagar before you add it and the jars will seal when it cools. Only pull a jar out in a crowd if YOU have the jar and the fork. Gooooood stuff with a cold one!:beer:


----------

